# kindling box pics



## steeltowninwv (Dec 16, 2011)

lets see what everyone is keeping the kindling in...trying to get ideas on what to build


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 16, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> lets see what everyone is keeping the kindling in...trying to get ideas on what to build



I don't want to show a photo of my snazzy drywall bucket! Cheers!


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Dec 16, 2011)

Just posted this earlier today on another thread on indoor woodboxes but it also has my kinlin' bucket.   $5 yard sale find and works great since I don't use that much kindling anyway.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Dec 16, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> steeltowninwv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww come on.  Lets see it.  ;-)


----------



## steeltowninwv (Dec 16, 2011)

i normally dont use much..but this year has been an exception.. been very mild so far...that has meant more building fires than 24/7....and the kindling is nice to throw on a few coals and get it going


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 16, 2011)

I use one of these:


----------



## Agent (Dec 16, 2011)

No matter what you build - it will be a minimum 4x better than my setup.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 16, 2011)

Agent said:
			
		

> No matter what you build - it will be a minimum 4x better than my setup.



that looks a lot like mine, only better  :lol:


----------



## Remmy122 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use a crock I found at an atique store for a good price. Looks nice when full of cedar splits!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2011)

Just picture a milk crate. That is our kindling box and it sits on the back porch.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Agent said:
			
		

> No matter what you build - it will be a minimum 4x better than my setup.



I'm on par with you.  Storage bins, boxes, paper bags...anything that will store in a dry place works for me.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Dec 17, 2011)

Outside I use a smaller but similar version of this rack, but its made out of 2x3s.  I grabbed this picture off the Internet for comparison sake.
Inside I use a wicker box with a lid that I bought at a local home store for about $15.  Keeps the dogs from chewing the wood.




http://www.bobshowto.com/Firewood-Rack/firewood-rack-12-ft.JPG


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 17, 2011)

Crate from work used for blast cabinet glass transport....sanded a bit and now storing splits and kindlin...


----------



## iskiatomic (Dec 17, 2011)

> Just picture a milk crate. That is our kindling box and it sits on the back porch.



Denny..............Really, what the hell do know about milk crates?



KC


----------



## kenwit (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's mine.  It really helps cut down on the mess.  Happy wife,happy life.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2011)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> > Just picture a milk crate. That is our kindling box and it sits on the back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well KC, I've handled thousands of them in my lifetimes. But all I know is they come in different colors....


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Dec 17, 2011)

We have an old canning container in our living room with a cardboard box next to it with the small stuff.  Downstairs, we have a tray firewood holder with a handle.  I keep a bucket with fire starter materials inside another room near the stove.  The garage is another story all together.  I have a large plastic garbage can and a wood box filled with scrap wood from our school shop and an aluminum tray with pine cones from the back yard.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 18, 2011)

ooh... I'm a little embarassed. I'm currently using an old Rubbermaid trash can from when I was in college. It had a spray-painted illustration with caption ("juggs"), but it's basically all faded off now. I too will be scouring this post for ideas.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Dec 19, 2011)

My wife already thinks im crazy with wood stack pics, stove pics, now my knindling bin?

Storebought rubbermaid...chest / bin. Best i can describe. About 18" wide, 3.5' long. Sits ouside as i think more bugs end up on sticks than anything. That and makes it easy to top off, when gathering all the twigs around the yard.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

If you find a picture of my woodbox (there is a recent thread somewhere here with pics of woodboxes) you will also see how I built a small area inside for storing kindling . . . for a while I was also using an old ceramic jar for making baked beans but it was just in the way and not needed.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

Not the prettiest pic . . . but you can see where I store firewood and where I store the kindling.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=27&aid=60717_OBsbFXbKWbVkMT9mjkhg&board_id=1


----------



## Fifi (Dec 20, 2011)

Thick plastic sacks undneath the car port (outdoor covered area) and an old metal waste paper bin with immediate use ones in the conservatory.

Fifi


----------

